# Fancy a healthy breakfast



## ninsaga (29 Apr 2009)

... then think again folks! A Which survey into the contents of your daily bowlful .... lots of sugar & lots of salt.....

here

One section mentions......."The watchdog said starting the day with a recommended serving of Special K would be “almost the sugar equivalent” to waking up to a serving of Tesco Dark Chocolate Fudge Cake Premium Ice Cream."
...hhhmmmm yummy


----------



## Caveat (29 Apr 2009)

I knew my coffee + banana + fag regime would have it's day. 

And to think, I was criticised for not having a 'healthy' breakfast.


----------



## Simeon (29 Apr 2009)

Back to the cold gruel and water (Ballygowan )


----------



## Purple (29 Apr 2009)

Porridge made on half milk, half water for me.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Porridge made on half milk, half water for me.


 
Use all milk on mine with a splash of honey.


----------



## baldyman27 (29 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Porridge made on half milk, half water for me.


 


Caveat said:


> coffee +  fag regime


 
That's me, still kicking.


----------



## ney001 (29 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> I knew my coffee + banana + fag regime would have it's day.
> 
> And to think, I was criticised for not having a 'healthy' breakfast.



DAMMIT! gave up on it too soon!


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Apr 2009)

- Kicked the coffee ( was a 6-7 cup/day addict ), 
- and kicked the tea too ( green tea only now ) . 
- No shop bought confectionery, only home made ( OH is a fab cook) 
- Started on the porridge ( my dad is almost 87 hale & hearty and always has a big bowl every morning )
Have more energy, feel fitter and lost a stone ( this is not an ad for a weight loss program by the way  )


----------



## baldyman27 (29 Apr 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> - Kicked the coffee ( was a 6-7 cup/day addict ),
> - and kicked the tea too ( green tea only now ) .
> - No shop bought confectionery, only home made ( OH is a fab cook)
> - Started on the porridge ( my dad is almost 87 hale & hearty and always has a big bowl every morning )
> Have more energy, feel fitter and lost a stone ( this is not an ad for a weight loss program by the way  )


 
You virtous types make me mad.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> You virtous types make me mad.


 

Virtuous ! ....darn I thought I was just being smug


----------



## Purple (29 Apr 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> feel fitter and lost a stone



My condolences, was it an accident or an illness?


----------



## baldyman27 (29 Apr 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Virtuous ! ....darn I thought I was just being smug


 
That too!


----------



## Smashbox (29 Apr 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> and lost a stone


 
That sounds sore..


----------



## baldyman27 (29 Apr 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> lost a stone


 


Smashbox said:


> That sounds sore..


 
At least he didn't lose two...


----------



## Smashbox (29 Apr 2009)

True!


----------



## ninsaga (30 Apr 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> .......and lost a stone .......



Kidney or Gall?


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> My condolences, was it an accident or an illness?


 


Smashbox said:


> That sounds sore..


 


baldyman27 said:


> At least he didn't lose two...


 


ninsaga said:


> Kidney or Gall?


 
Ha ha ha  sometimes we do walk into them don't we . And it's not even Friday, yet.


----------



## Abbica (30 Apr 2009)

I miss my fag and coffee routine, sooo much, off the cigarettes now 3 months, a stone heavier for it, didn't save money as have to buy new wardrobe, converted to the porridge and honey routine in the morning because my appetite is ravenous, hoping to lose weight, did the shop last night and bought special K, there goes that theory. My theory is, nothing is good for you, only fresh air!!!


----------



## Celtwytch (30 Apr 2009)

Abbica said:


> My theory is, nothing is good for you, only fresh air!!!


 
If you could find such a thing


----------



## Teatime (30 Apr 2009)

This is what you need...

http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/leis...on_s_amazing_10_egg__big_breakfast_challenge/


----------



## S.L.F (30 Apr 2009)

Teatime said:


> This is what you need...
> 
> http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/leis...on_s_amazing_10_egg__big_breakfast_challenge/


 
That was disgusting.

I don't doubt I could have managed it a couple of years ago but not anymore.

*sits back and loosens belt again one more notch*


----------



## Bubbly Scot (30 Apr 2009)

Think I'll stick to my work day breakfast. One warm from the oven buttered, crusty roll (long), one sausage, one soft fried egg, both cut and evenly distributed with just a smidgen of tomato ketchup. Eaten with a mug of freshly made coffee, two sugars and milk.

Granted, it's only once or twice a week but it's heaven and it gets me through the day. Every other day it's toast or a scone.


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Apr 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Think I'll stick to my work day breakfast. One warm from the oven buttered, crusty roll (long), one sausage, one soft fried egg, both cut and evenly distributed with just a smidgen of tomato ketchup. Eaten with a mug of freshly made coffee, two sugars and milk.
> 
> Granted, it's only once or twice a week but it's heaven and it gets me through the day. Every other day it's toast or a scone.


 
Sounds nice but funnily enough I could never stomach coffee with egg/sausage/bacon, it had to be tea. Then again Café au lait with 2 fresh croissants & homemade jam . . .mmm. ( my Saturday morning breakout after the farmers market. )


----------



## Seagull (30 Apr 2009)

I saw an article a while back that said that the typical builders breakfast of fry and large mug of tea had less fat and sugar than the executive breakfast of latte and muffin.


----------



## Firefly (30 Apr 2009)

Seagull said:


> I saw an article a while back that said that the typical builders breakfast of fry and large mug of tea had less fat and sugar than the executive breakfast of latte and muffin.


 
The link gawd-dammit, the link


----------



## csirl (30 Apr 2009)

Could believe that.

Lost weight after switching from Latte and danish to regular coffee with only a little milk and porridge. Lattes are essentially liquid fat with coffee flavour due to the amount of full fat milk.

Remember that programme on TV about getting people to reform their diets where the woman used to collect their poos in a lunchbox and examine them? Said milk was one of the worst things you could consume in high quantities due to its fat content.


----------



## S.L.F (30 Apr 2009)

csirl said:


> Remember that programme on TV about getting people to reform their diets where the woman used to collect their poos in a lunchbox and examine them?


 
Wouldn't want to confuse your lunch boxes up in the morning


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

I wish I had time for breakfast!!


----------



## S.L.F (30 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I wish I had time for breakfast!!


 
Well if you didn't get up at 11.55 you would.


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

Was that you spying in my window this mornin'?!


----------



## ninsaga (30 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I wish I had time for breakfast!!



Why not have it now for tomorrow & then you'll be sorted!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (30 Apr 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Sounds nice but funnily enough I could never stomach coffee with egg/sausage/bacon, it had to be tea. Then again Café au lait with 2 fresh croissants & homemade jam . . .mmm. ( my Saturday morning breakout after the farmers market. )



To be honest, it would be tea but for the fact I have this at work where it's all "on tap". I just need to time by brekkie break for when the coffee is freshly brewed, eggs freshly fried and the rolls are just out of the oven.

If I want to have tea I'd have to make that myself 

Saturday mornings, Mr Bubbly brings all his "girls" breakfast in bed. Usually toast, scones or my current fav.....pancakes with mashed banana and warm chocolate spread.


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Apr 2009)

csirl said:


> . . . regular coffee with only a little milk and porridge.


 
I do like honey in my porridge but not porridge in my coffee.


----------



## ophelia (30 Apr 2009)

Just heard Patrick Holford (famous English Nutritionalist) talking to Pat Kenny - he said that you get the same amount of sugar from one bowl of cornflakes as you would in 4 bowls of oat flakes. Also that the amount of raisins in general muesli is far too much sugar to consume in the morning - it will just give a sugar rush. Oatflakes with prunes or plums is a much better choice, or  an apple eaten with some sunflower seeds or nuts - he said you won't feel hungry if you mix an apple or pear with seeds or nuts. A banana is a surprisingly fast sugar release food and should not be consumed for elevenses if in a sedentry job. He also gave the amazing fact that the sugar content of one whole punnet of strawberries equats to that of just one date! I have a couple of his books and find he talks alot of sense.


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Why not have it now for tomorrow & then you'll be sorted!


 
I like that idea, although I could never bring myself to eat cereal in the evenings or anytime but morning!


----------



## ninsaga (30 Apr 2009)

Have a fry up!


----------



## JJ1982 (30 Apr 2009)

ophelia said:


> Just heard Patrick Holford (famous English Nutritionalist) talking to Pat Kenny - he said that you get the same amount of sugar from one bowl of cornflakes as you would in 4 bowls of oat flakes. Also that the amount of raisins in general muesli is far too much sugar to consume in the morning - it will just give a sugar rush. Oatflakes with prunes or plums is a much better choice, or  an apple eaten with some sunflower seeds or nuts - he said you won't feel hungry if you mix an apple or pear with seeds or nuts. A banana is a surprisingly fast sugar release food and should not be consumed for elevenses if in a sedentry job. He also gave the amazing fact that the sugar content of one whole punnet of strawberries equats to that of just one date! I have a couple of his books and find he talks alot of sense.



Me too. I actually have granola for breakfast now after reading all his stuff. Lizi's granola original is the best one as its got no dried fruit in it which hike up the sugar levels. I get til about 12:15 on it then i am hungry!! I none of the people from www.holfordwatch.com are looking at this, they freak over Patricks theories!


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Have a fry up!


 
Oh no! I really have to be in the mood for a fry! Fancy having that every morning, talk about heart disease!


----------



## Vanilla (30 Apr 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Saturday mornings, Mr Bubbly brings all his "girls" breakfast in bed. Usually toast, scones or my current fav.....pancakes with mashed banana and warm chocolate spread.


 
D'ya think he'd notice a few more girls this saturday morning? I'm available for a sleepover ( as are my daughters).


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> D'ya think he'd notice a few more girls this saturday morning? I'm available for a sleepover ( as are my daughters).


 
and me..


----------



## truthseeker (2 May 2009)

100 grams nuts and seeds for brekkie every day.


----------

